# Long Reef 7/10



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Weather forecast for Sunday is excellent so looking to avoid the Eastern Suburbs crowds and try my local. Will try to be on the mark around first light and hope for some surface action


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like a green light for me too!

Looking forward to testing my 2 new 20lb setups!


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

Count me in, might even give it a go tomorrow too

Henry


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

keen to get outside...

my preference is Clovelly but do not want to go out alone......might join the crew tomorrow 
and Longy on Sunday 

its been a while...


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Might see you out there guys, depends on a second leave pass from SWMBO :shock:  . Will be hitting Clovelly tomorrow hopefully for my first ever Kingie


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Just picked up some very nice frozen Gar and some fresh squid, should have a bit spare if anyone needs.

Reports look on track hope they run true for the morning!

my first light guess is about 04:55hrs ??


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I expect to be at the launch spot a little after 4:30 and on the water within 15 min. Conditions looking excellent


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Hope to make it at that time... :shock: damn thats early !!! should go to bed right now...

if not, will catch you on the water. Will holler out on Ch 25...

see you then


----------

